We Found an Elusive Hominin in China - anthrocurious
======
JPLeRouzic
There is no link, maybe it is this one?

[http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/deadthings/2019/05/01/hual...](http://blogs.discovermagazine.com/deadthings/2019/05/01/hualongdong-
skull/)

